# Which temp monitor is right?



## Pete1burn (May 26, 2009)

There's a sensor for GPU Temp, GPU Temp Memio, Dispio, and another one I can't remember.

GPU temp for me stays around 38-45, but things like memio went up to 71 yesterday during L4D gaming.  Don't know which one to believe.  It's water cooled, so I thought temps would be lower than that.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2009)

memio is your VRMs, the smaller heatsink near the rear of the card (rear of the card on mine at least)


while the name doesnt make me think its the VRM's, putting a fan on my VRM's dropped the memio by 20C so thats what i beleive it to be.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 26, 2009)

Is 71 normal for that?


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> Is 71 normal for that?



yeah. mine hit 70-75 on stock cooling. 4870 and 4890 are pretty similar in design, so i'd say its normal


----------



## Pete1burn (May 26, 2009)

I'm assuming that GPU Temp with nothing said after it is the actual GPU core.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> I'm assuming that GPU Temp with nothing said after it is the actual GPU core.



i beleive so, yes. mine says GPU idles at 40C and my accelero S1's are cool to the touch, it says the memio is 57-59c and the VRM's feel slightly hot.


----------



## mankind (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought Wiz said that GPU Temp (Memio), GPU Temp (Dispio) and GPU Temp (shadercore) were all part of the GPU die and NOT anything to do with the VRM's.


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2009)

mankind said:


> I thought Wiz said that GPU Temp (Memio), GPU Temp (Dispio) and GPU Temp (shadercore) were all part of the GPU die and NOT anything to do with the VRM's.



Yes, there are three separate temperature sensors on the GPU die. The VDDC temps are for the VRM's/mosfets.


----------



## mankind (Jun 22, 2009)

On my 4850 idle they are 

GPU Temp (Dispio) - 43°C
GPU Temp (Memio) - 49.5°C
GPU Temp (shadercore) - 48.5°C

Is this about normal (I have a votrexx neo attached) and the room is pretty walm


----------

